# So, um, EPIC FAIL



## Blake Bowden (Mar 20, 2009)

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2009/0318091dog1.html

I enjoy having a drink, heck I even like my Dog...but this is a whole new ballgame.


----------



## TCShelton (Mar 21, 2009)

Haha, yeah, I heard about that on my favorite sports radio station.


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't think the older population really understands us crazy kids and our lingo.  

You know, epic, epic fail, epic win, pwnd, lolzd,

We should film a public service announcement.


----------



## Bill Lins (Mar 31, 2009)

Can y'all say "crack ho"? ;-)


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome back Bill.  When I saw that someone responded to this thread, I surely didn't expect it to be you so soon.


----------



## Mason296 (Mar 31, 2009)

Just when you think you've seen it all....


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 31, 2009)

LMAO...what the hell!?!


----------

